

Revealed: The private firms tracking terror targets at heart of US drone wars - e12e
https://www.thebureauinvestigates.com/2015/07/30/revealed-private-isr-firms-tracking-terror-targets-at-heart-us-drone-wars/

======
cinquemb
I wouldn't be too surprised if the break down of the companies followed the
break down of top line items under the 1033 program:
[https://github.com/TheUpshot/Military-Surplus-
Gear/issues/10](https://github.com/TheUpshot/Military-Surplus-Gear/issues/10)

